# DWade likes Rudy



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3577713



> Who is the most talented international player you played against this summer that's not already in the league?
> 
> The new guy from Spain that went to Portland—Rudy Fernandez—he's an unbelievable talent. The way he shoots the ball and how athletic he is, I'm sure Nate McMillan didn't want him to play like that against us, but I'm sure he was smiling on the inside.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Give Rudy a couple of years to add 15-20 lbs of muscle and some real defensive coaching and we're going to have an embarrassment of riches in the backcourt.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Sweet!

And let me say: 01010010 01101001 01110000 00100000 01000011 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100001


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> And let me say: 01010010 01101001 01110000 00100000 01000011 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100001


Yeah baby.

I'm not sure Rudy will ever gain 20 lbs., but Wade seemed very impressed--and I imagine that he is not that easily impressed after playing the level of ball he has for the past few years.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

01100010 01101100 01100001 01111010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01100011 01101011 01100101 01100100


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

He might be the kind of player, like KG and Marion, that doesn't really need to put on weight to be more effective.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> He might be the kind of player, like KG and Marion, that doesn't really need to put on weight to be more effective.



Well that would be nice, but both of the players you mentioned both put on weight! :biggrin:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> 01100010 01101100 01100001 01111010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01100011 01101011 01100101 01100100



01100010 01101100 01100001 01152010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00105200 01100001 01110010 01520101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01100011 01152011 01100101 01100100


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

ABM said:


> 01100010 01101100 01100001 01152010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00105200 01100001 01110010 01520101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01100011 01152011 01100101 01100100


I know we all like Greg Oden but his number doesn't fit into binary.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I know we all like Greg Oden but his number doesn't fit into binary.



:azdaja:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm really excited/nervous about Rudy. Everyone, including me has such high expectations after seeing him in the Olympics, but what if he struggles and loses confidence? Could he end up pouting? What if he only gets 12 minutes a game? Will he pout and ask to be traded? I'm excited to see what he can do, but I can't help but have a part of me wonder if something bad is going to happen, or at least something good isn't. I guess that's just the Blazer in me.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I know we all like Greg Oden but his number doesn't fit into binary.


Clearly ABM is one of the 10 who don't understand binary.

Better examples of players who didn't gain weight but were effective are Rip Hamilton, T. Prince, Kevin Martin, Reggie Miller, Brent Barry, etc.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> Clearly ABM is one of the 10 who don't understand binary..



It wasn't a matter of understanding binary, or not. I'm no rocket scientist, but certainly know that binary consists of, well, ones and zeros.

Conversely, it was somply a matter of ABM being ABM with a stupid ABM joke. eace:

BTW, Mac rules.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Reep said:


> Clearly ABM is one of the 10 who don't understand binary.
> 
> Better examples of players who didn't gain weight but were effective are Rip Hamilton, T. Prince, Kevin Martin, *Reggie Miller*, Brent Barry, etc.


Reggie Miller is the player Rudy kind of reminds me off. Hustle and determination to win especially.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Reep said:


> Clearly ABM is one of the 10 who don't understand binary.
> 
> Better examples of players who didn't gain weight but were effective are Rip Hamilton, T. Prince, Kevin Martin, Reggie Miller, Brent Barry, etc.


Funny you mention that. While I was watching the gold medal game I thought, "Rudy's got that lanky thing going on like Tayshaun Prince". Their arms seem to be longer than they should be and they're faster than you realize. The skinny thing is deceptive, they're stronger than you would expect as well.

It's even more impressive for me is that DWade said it. I thought he was easily the best player on the floor every time he went in (Chris Paul was a close second). He made everyone around him play better. He's definitely back, I had almost forgotten how dominant he was before the injury.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Kevin Martin is the kind of player I'm hoping Fernandez turns into. Similar sorts of slim frames (Martin is longer). At least, offensively, I hope they are similar. Fernandez has miles to go to equal Martin on defense.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey I can use a binary translator too and pretend I actually know binary to make other people think I am smart!!!

01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100111 01110101 01111001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110101 01100011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100001 01100111 01110011


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> Kevin Martin is the kind of player I'm hoping Fernandez turns into. Similar sorts of slim frames (Martin is longer). At least, offensively, I hope they are similar. Fernandez has miles to go to equal Martin on defense.


I dont really get this comparison. They have two things in common; similar frames and a nice mid-ranged J off the dribble. Martin is a far better defender, and will always be a better pure scorer than Rudy.

Rudy reminds me of a less-scoring oriented version of Reggie Miller. Skinny as heck, very good passing(But Rudy, IMO, will be slightly better. I would say 4.0apg over his career compared to Reggies 3.0), deceptive athlecism, a natural ability to hit absurd shots, a forte for flopping and a tenacious competitor. The main, and distinct, difference is Reggie was a very good defender. I hate saying this, but Rudy's best chance to be a good defender is to emulate Miller. Play a lil' bit dirty, flop, complain and get in the opponents head somewhat.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I dont really get this comparison. They have two things in common; similar frames and a nice mid-ranged J off the dribble. Martin is a far better defender, and will always be a better pure scorer than Rudy.


Frame, shooting and the athleticism to get to the rim and be a good defender. Martin already is a good defender, of course, while Fernandez needs much more work.



> Rudy reminds me of a less-scoring oriented version of Reggie Miller. Skinny as heck, very good passing(But Rudy, IMO, will be slightly better. I would say 4.0apg over his career compared to Reggies 3.0), deceptive athlecism, a natural ability to hit absurd shots, a forte for flopping and a tenacious competitor. The main, and distinct, difference is Reggie was a very good defender.


You have a very different conception of Miller than I do. I don't think Miller was a very good passer or defender. In fact, Miller really didn't give his team anything but shooting. And that shot was in another dimension from Fernandez's. Fernandez has a good shot...Miller had one of the greatest strokes in history, good enough that he leads all NBA players in history in scoring efficiency (as measured by TS%).

I think Fernandez will never be the shooter Miller was, but will be a significantly more well-rounded player.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> You have a very different conception of Miller than I do. I don't think Miller was a very good passer or defender. In fact, Miller really didn't give his team anything but shooting. And that shot was in another dimension from Fernandez's. Fernandez has a good shot...Miller had one of the greatest strokes in history, good enough that he leads all NBA players in history in scoring efficiency (as measured by TS%).
> 
> I think Fernandez will never be the shooter Miller was, but will be a significantly more well-rounded player.



Yeah, I don't see the Miller/Fernandez comparison other than frame at this point, but even then Rudy has some muscle definition.

At this point, Rudy has a better handle than Miller, attacks the rim more, and is off the charts athletically by comparison. Defensively they may be the same, but offensively they play a much different game. Offensively, for me it seems that Rudy has a game that is more similar to Roy's than it is to Miller's.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

A young Brent Barry is a good comparison in my opinion.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

If you watch Rudy's HL at DKV he actually DUNKS A LOT, and finishes on a ton of alleyoop SLAM DUNKS.

He seems great at moving without the ball.

Even Sergio Rodriguez said the player Rudy resembles most in the NBA is Kevin Martin. Similiar frames, and both are excellent at moving without the ball, with the propensity to finish with a dunk or an impressive alley oop via cutting and movement.

How are they not similar?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Nikos said:


> How are they not similar?


Current defensive ability.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Is Martin even that good on defense? Just read an article and scouting report on a Kings Forum and both mention his need to improve D. He can't be anymore than average as a 2 guard. Not like Rudy doesn't have the tools to at least be average overall -- he already seems like he can contribute by creating turnovers and getting some steals.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Nikos said:


> Is Martin even that good on defense? Just read an article and scouting report on a Kings Forum and both mention his need to improve D. He can't be anymore than average as a 2 guard. Not like Rudy doesn't have the tools to at least be average overall -- he already seems like he can contribute by creating turnovers and getting some steals.


Hmm. Well, my impression was that Martin was a good defensive shooting guard. Both from what I've seen of him and what I've read. But I don't watch a ton of Kings games, so I wouldn't stake my life on the belief.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Aside from playing the passing lanes, what I've seen of Martin makes me think he's a fairly poor defender. Definitely nowhere close to average ... and on the wrong side of the ledger.

Dan


----------

